# My rhom



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I've had him about a month now.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hydro,
I think that is the first pink rhom I have seen. Just fukcing with ya, very nice rhom, looks a lot like mine.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

:laugh: thats the light effect.. I'm thinking about selling him.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

How big is he? What size tank do you have him in? Is he pretty agressive?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Pretty nice! How big is he 10in?


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Yup, he's a 10incher. Not too skittish but not what you'd expect a temperment of a rhom his size.

He might be up for sale too if I can just get myself to sell him, I'm attached to the little guy.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

I forgot to add he's in a 90gallon as of now.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

taken with different lighting. this rhom is not pink damnit


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Those are great pics! Nice fish. Looks pretty mean


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

There he is, WOW


----------

